# Excel VBA - Listbox dynamisch erstellen



## Matschlag (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mittels VBA in Excel ein Listenfeld dynamisch erstellen und mit Werten befüllen, sobald der User auf eine Zelle wechselt. Ich löse den Code mittels Worksheet_SelectionChange aus. Mit Googlen, Makro aufzeichnen und selber Tüfteln komme ich leider nicht weiter. Bitte um Eure Hilfe.

Mein Ansatz dazu war:

Private Sub Test()
Dim LB

Set LB = ActiveSheet.OLEObjects.Add(ClassType:="Forms.ListBox.1", Link:=False, _
        DisplayAsIcon:=False, Left:=737.25, Top:=169.5, Width:=228, Height:= _
        53.25)

LB.BoundColumn = 2
LB.ColumnCount = 2

LB.AddItem "Nr"
LB.List(0, 1) = "Bezeichnung"

...

End Sub

Matthias


----------



## dfasdfasdf (20. November 2009)

Du solltest versuchen ober die .Object Eigenschaft deine Daten zuzuweißen


----------

